# Betterbee



## beardance (Jun 15, 2010)

I ordered some honey soap from Betterbee but I forgot to order the labels:doh: When I called to order the (20) labels, they wanted $20.00 to ship I asked why they couldn't just put them in the regular mail (around a $1.30 US mail), they said they only ship UPS. It seems to me in the spirit of good business practice, they could do me this one small favor for one of their repeat customers! As a business owner, I have gone the extra mile without expecting anything in return except the hope that the customer walked away with a good business experience and remembering that when there lookin to buy from me later. It's just plain old fashioned good business.


----------



## vegasvalet (Jan 10, 2011)

Hate to say it but I can see both sides of the argument on this one. The one thing that I agree on is that $20 for shipping on labels is excessive.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I agree $20 way to much, even for ups. I prefer to do return business with companies who go the extra mile also, & I remember the ones who don't even try.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree, these business can't tell me they don't have many orders a day that could not be Mailed in a envelope or small package, that could be picked up by a mail cairrier , and sent at a much cheaper rate !

Part of the hang up is, they would have to purchase Ahead of Time Postage for the packages to be sent.

Of course also remember folks, money and gifts under the table, still buys lots of business's.

It's part of a business plan called ; Custmer RIP Off 

Been there and done that !

:lookout: PCM


----------



## Stephanie Stanton (Feb 10, 2011)

I empathize with your experience with Betterbee as I am about to post a very similar experience. The bottom line is that they adhere to business policy / practices at the expense of losing customers. I have been beekeeping for 10+ years and have spent hundreds of dollars with Betterbee INc. In my case they would not accept return jars that were over the 30 day return policy in spite of my wanting to purchase larger size jars and would happily absorb the shipping costs. They must be doing pretty well for themselves to just not care about their customer base. They lost a good customer in me.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I personally do not purchase anything from them. They cost on everything is so high I can buy it from Mannlake and pay for shipping and save money compared to shopping with them. 

From what I understand of the local folks that used to work there when the business changed hands the companies attitude changed for the worse.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

The UPS thing is a major drama, especially if you live where i do. Some things the shipping is more than the item.

However when I queried a place (not Betterbee) on this, they told me it's because of fraud. People buy stuff on the net purely to get money, they just claim it never arrived & ask for a refund. If it's sent UPS the vendor is covered.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A similar Thread to this one went on for some time a while ago. I appreciate that people might wish to vent. I have similar opinions based on similar experiences from much longer ago. Maybe this Thread should be added to the other Thread, however that is done.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Dadant, at least the Albion branch, will ship your small orders by USPS (grafting tools in my case). Got them the next day! :applause:


----------



## olddrone (Sep 16, 2004)

$20 to ship maybe a pound to MA? The actual UPS maximum charge to ship 1 pound to a residence in MA is $7.94. That is a markup of $12 for Betterbee! If there is fraud, that is where it is!

They will not be in business long!


----------



## Ueli Hoffmann (Jan 26, 2011)

Shipping charges are the bane of the beekeeper. If only amazon.com sold beekeeping supplies!

Maybe someday in the not too distant future... :shhhh:


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

I am empathetic for your situation BUT, you just helped me decide who NOT to buy my supplies from in the future. For that, I thank you!


----------

